# A Q9550 E0 question and more ..



## PGR (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello everyone:

Is the Q9550 E0 (SLB8V) processor still vaporware? I've been shopping around for one but the vendors I've contacted so far either admit they're still selling the C1 version or refuse to say (which I assume means they're still selling the C1). Maybe it's not such a bad thing that I haven't found one yet because Intel will allegedly be announcing a price cut mid-month, but I'm not willing to wait for an indefinite amount of time for one.

*So what's up with that? Anyone know of a reliable source for the Q9550 E0?*

Also, I'm building a new system around an ASUS P5E64 WS Evolution (X48 & DDR3) mobo which is what I'm shopping the processor for. *Is the Q9550 a good match for that mobo?*

A little background:

I like fast but I'm not after _fastest_ and I'll only tinker with clock speeds to eliminate bottlenecks. I'm not a gamer but I do a fair amount of SD and HD video editing and rendering and I do have an R/C flight simulator that I play with when the weather is foul. Right now my old 2.8GHz P4 Northwood system with 2GB of DDR PC3200 in it is doing just about everything I ask of it, but it's way too slow and doesn't multitask worth a damn.

Did I just hear a collective "*well DUH!*"?  Anyway, that's the system I'm replacing. It's been running well for almost 5 years now and I'd like the new system to go that long before I feel I have to replace it too.

I'll probably start with 2x 1GB of the Corsair 1333 DDR3 memory Asus recommends and if I need more, I'll populate the other two slots with the same. Unfortunately, I have to stick with 32-bit XP Pro because the software I use for work won't run under a 64-bit OS, so the system won't even recognize much more memory.

I already have a 150GB Raptor for a program drive and a pair of 300GB VelociRaptors for data. I also already have an Antec Signature 650W PS to turn the lights on and I have a MSI R4850 512M video card on it's way. I won't need much CPU cooling because I won't be overclocking, but I'll probably go with a big, quiet cooler anyway. My old system is nearly silent and I'd like the new one to be the same way.

*So am I making any mistakes here? Any and all constructive input will be appreciated.*

Thanks!

Pete


----------



## boogah (Oct 5, 2008)

if you are not going to OC having an E0 or C1 doesn't matter one bit.  Q9450 would be sufficient also.  I prefer the Q9x series over the Q6x series over amount of cache and 45nm core for it's low heat.  For example the Q9450 @ 2.66 stock speed is 15 - 20% better performing than the Q6700 @ 2.66 stock speed.  reference here >> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/common_cpus.html

I would go with 64bit OS and atleast 4 gig of ram.   You can always run install and run your program in 32bit mode (compatibility options)  Video editing use alot of ram and you want them to be on the ram rather than in virtual memory while you are editing.

Quad Core is best for Video rendering.  But a few video encoders are now using GPU rendering which renders quadcore pretty useless.  (Badaboom and Powerdirector 7) Adobe is working with Nvidia to use GPU acceleration on their CS4 products.

the 4850 runs hot because of it's 1 slot cooler.  Even when you turn the fan up it's not cooling it efficiently and you'll get that familiar sound of the R/C plane motor coming from your case.  I recommend getting an aftermarket cooler to put on (Accelero Twin Turbo is nice and is extremely quiet).

I'm an engineer and animator and I set up my work machine as such from experience.


----------



## Cruvenium (Oct 5, 2008)

ASUS P5E64 WS Evolution? Why may I ask?

DDR3 RAMs are expensive, and the performance gain from a 1066MHz is hard to differentiate. Why not just go with a P5Q Premium/Deluxe or a Rampage Formula, and you can put in more money to get another 4850, making it CrossFireX.


----------



## PGR (Oct 5, 2008)

boogah said:


> I would go with 64bit OS and atleast 4 gig of ram.   You can always run install and run your program in 32bit mode (compatibility options)


That's just not an option for me at this time unless I run a dual-boot system with x64 on another partition or drive (which I'll probably do later). My job involves using some very specialized control and data-logging boards and software which won't run under x64. I do a lot of work-related configuration, programming, and debugging at home so my computer has to be compatible with those at work.



boogah said:


> the 4850 runs hot because of it's 1 slot cooler.  Even when you turn the fan up it's not cooling it efficiently and you'll get that familiar sound of the R/C plane motor coming from your case.  I recommend getting an aftermarket cooler to put on (Accelero Twin Turbo is nice and is extremely quiet).


 The MSI R4850 512M is a 2-slot version of the HD 4850 and comes with a very effective (and quiet) heatpipe cooler on it.



			
				Cruvenium said:
			
		

> DDR3 RAMs are expensive, and the performance gain from a 1066MHz is hard to differentiate. Why not just go with a P5Q Premium/Deluxe or a Rampage Formula, and you can put in more money to get another 4850, making it CrossFireX.


I appreciate the input, but I already have the P5E64 WS Evolution and I don't really need to be frugal when it comes to buying components like RAM. At the same time, I'm not interested in running a Crossfire array just because I can if my needs don't require it.

My philosophy for building equipment like this computer is to spend what it takes to do it right from the beginning because I'll never be satisfied unless I do. I don't insist on the best or the fastest, but I want matched components that will work in harmony without a bunch of tweaking.

I've carefully evaluated my needs and done the research and I _think_ I've selected a pretty good bunch of quality components that will do the job for me and not be obsolete tomorrow. I don't want less and I'm not really interested in more, but building computers isn't my profession or my hobby so I figured it would be prudent of me to ask if I'm making any mistakes.

That, and where I can buy a Q9550 E0 (SLB8V) processor. 

Pete


----------



## Cruvenium (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, it's a very good build then, to satisfy all your need. But if you ever have the need, just throw in more RAM. And, you should overclock your processor


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2008)

P5E64 evo is a great board. there has been a few guys get pretty far on that board.

if you arent overclocking anything then you are wasting tons of money that you could spend on something else. everything you listed is designed with overclocking in mind. it would be a waste to let it all sit at stock clocks it's entire life.


----------



## PGR (Oct 5, 2008)

boogah said:


> Even when you turn the fan up it's not cooling it efficiently and you'll get that familiar sound of the R/C plane motor coming from your case.


I don't need a noisy motor to fly most of my planes, my friend! Just some slope lift and some gravity and both are in pretty good abundance around here!

Witness: http://www.vimeo.com/1760099

The plane in the video is the same one that's in my avatar.

Pete


----------



## boogah (Oct 5, 2008)

I haven't had problems running programs under my 64-bit OS.  All i had to do is right click on the executable and run it in 32-bit compatibility mode and it works fine.  I have programed PLCs and many other industrial type systems for controlling ROVs and other contraptions.  All done on windows XP 64.

the MSI R4850 512M as you call it comes in 2 flavor.  the single slot version and the 2 slot you previously pointed out.. which is an Arctic cooling designed cooler.

Once again about the SLA vs SLB version there's virtually no differences at stock settings.  The only reason people wanted the SLB version is for purely overclocking purposes.  If money is no object to building it right i'd go straight for the Q9650.  It's already an E0 SLB8W and it's a nice round 3.0 not a 2.66 or 2.83 whatever.  In either case, new architecture(nehalem) from intel is just around the corner.  

Another thing about SD/HD editing thing is that just a hobby for your R/C planes or does your job requires you to do SD/HD editing ?  what program/s are you using for editing ?


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 5, 2008)

boogah said:


> if you are not going to OC having an E0 or C1 doesn't matter one bit.  Q9450 would be sufficient also.  I prefer the Q9x series over the Q6x series over amount of cache and 45nm core for it's low heat.  For example the Q9450 @ 2.66 stock speed is 15 - 20% better performing than the Q6700 @ 2.66 stock speed.  reference here >> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/common_cpus.html
> 
> I would go with 64bit OS and atleast 4 gig of ram.   You can always run install and run your program in 32bit mode (compatibility options)  Video editing use alot of ram and you want them to be on the ram rather than in virtual memory while you are editing.
> 
> ...




I love my CS3 Master Suite, That is why i like th 45nm Quads with 12M cache, it definalty makes a difference, i jsut have to clock to over 3.4-3.6 and i am rocking.

Very interesting what you said about CS4, i should have that soon, it will be sweet to see them use some GPU horsepower too,  That always made the most sense, to use both GPU and CPU  for maximum effeciency.


----------



## boogah (Oct 5, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I love my CS3 Master Suite, That is why i like th 45nm Quads with 12M cache, it definalty makes a difference, i jsut have to clock to over 3.4-3.6 and i am rocking.
> 
> Very interesting what you said about CS4, i should have that soon, it will be sweet to see them use some GPU horsepower too,  That always made the most sense, to use both GPU and CPU  for maximum effeciency.




here u go buddy ^___~

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Photoshop-CS4-GPU-example-movies-download-2074.html#download

GPU powa .  I work with 500+ mb psd files btw been testing some of the new beta.


----------

